# Seiko Flightmaster SNAB Series.



## chris r (Oct 17, 2011)

View Advert


*Seiko Flightmaster SNAB Series.*

Long shot as they look to be quite rare these days.

After a new or used Seiko Flightmaster SNAB67 preferably, but I'm open to any of the SNAB... versions.

As long as its in tidy condition, I'm interested.

Thanks




*Advertiser*




chris r



*Date*



*Price or Trade Value*



*Category*

Wanted


----------

